# Whats a all-around gun for deer and elk



## pigeon (Jan 25, 2009)

Looking to buy a barrel for my encore that i can use for elk and deer


----------



## PA BUCK 2 (Oct 17, 2006)

The ole 06 would do the job nicely. If you wanted a magnum the .300 win mag or 7mm mag would be good picks too. The list goes on.....


----------



## jward (Feb 16, 2009)

Rifle or pistol ?


----------



## pigeon (Jan 25, 2009)

rifle


----------



## jward (Feb 16, 2009)

PA BUCK 2 said:


> The ole 06 would do the job nicely. If you wanted a magnum the .300 win mag or 7mm mag would be good picks too. The list goes on.....


  The 06 has the added bounus in the fact that you can find ammo nearly anywhere and in untold variety. 
My latest Natchez catalog has Encore barrels made by CVA for less than 200 dollars 


Jward


----------



## ahoude23 (Aug 18, 2008)

.300 WM better range on the big critters and not too overkill for deer (I've shot 20+ deer with mine).


----------



## eddiejohn4 (Dec 23, 2005)

I personly use the 300 win mag, but have to say that thew 06 is an all around great cal.


----------



## road trips (Jan 10, 2008)

I have shot elk and deer with my 7mm.The 30-06 may lag in the longer range shooting for out west.
Just my .02 cents,but I would go with the 7mm or 300


----------



## jmoser (Sep 11, 2002)

I also vote for the .300 Win mag.


----------



## grizzlyk (Oct 26, 2006)

I really like my 7mm mag on my encore, worked real well
on deer and elk.


----------



## 3fingervic (Jan 28, 2009)

My vote is also for the .300wm.


----------



## tgafish (Jan 19, 2001)

What is your max distance you will pull the trigger on?


----------



## uptracker (Jul 27, 2004)

.300 WM

That said, I was displeased with my .300 on whitetails under 100 yards.

That said, a .270 is a really popular rifle out west for elk believe it or not. In Ontario, it's also the go to gun for most moose guys.

That said, I own a .270 Win and a .300 WM. The .270 has impressed me so much that I don't even have a scope on the .300 currently.


----------



## QuakrTrakr (Apr 4, 2001)

30-06, 300WM, 7mm Mag will all do just fine. The -06 is the most versatile though. A Wyoming rancher I know uses a 30-06 for elk.


----------



## Rustyaxecamp (Mar 1, 2005)

30-06

150gr for whitetails
180gr for elk


----------



## MERGANZER (Aug 24, 2006)

ahoude23 said:


> .300 WM better range on the big critters and not too overkill for deer (I've shot 20+ deer with mine).


 

Agree with above statements.

Ganzer


----------



## M1Garand (Apr 12, 2006)

Sounds like it'll be primarily for deer with the ability to take elk if needed? If that's the case, the '06 and it's offspring, the 270 or 280 are hard to beat. All are top notch deer rifles with enough punch to cleanly take elk at ranges most of us should be shooting. The 270 and '06 are two of the five most popular elk cartridges in western states. If your primary target was elk, I'd maybe consider a 300 WM, but even then it's not giving a substantial amount more than the '06.


----------



## Zarathustra (Oct 5, 2005)

If I was buying a gun primarily for whitetails and secondarily for elk, I would buy a .270.

If I was buying a gun primarily for elk and secondarily for whitetails, I would buy a .30-06.


----------



## frontier gander (Aug 26, 2006)

.270 or a 30-06

You dont need to magnum to kill an elk. You just need a good solid bullet that penetrates and expands. We've killed a couple elk with my brothers .270 and 150gr sierra boattails and a few elk with my dads 30-06 and the same bullet. I think the 30-06 uses either 165 or 180gr sierras.


----------



## Two-seventy (Mar 20, 2009)

The all-around gun you seek is, of course, the legendary 30-06, which can be found _all-around_ town in used gun shops, pawn shops and wherever new rifles are sold. It is widely aclaimed as the best "do-all" caliber choice for your said purposes. There are of course a few others out there too. The fun is pickin' one out.


----------

